# going on vacation with new boyfriend



## malibu33 (Mar 16, 2011)

So my boyfriend of a couple of months and I are going away on a long weekend for the first time together and i'm really nervous about my ibs-d acting up. my stomach always works up right after i eat and i almost always have a bm after eating. right now i take immodium every time we go on a date or out to eat and that seems to help, but we'll be spending 3 full days together so im deathly afraid of my ibs acting up or spending loads of time in the bathroom. he does not know anything about my ibs. anyone ever dealt with this before? any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## Marcomeatball (Jun 16, 2011)

malibu33 said:


> So my boyfriend of a couple of months and I are going away on a long weekend for the first time together and i'm really nervous about my ibs-d acting up. my stomach always works up right after i eat and i almost always have a bm after eating. right now i take immodium every time we go on a date or out to eat and that seems to help, but we'll be spending 3 full days together so im deathly afraid of my ibs acting up or spending loads of time in the bathroom. he does not know anything about my ibs. anyone ever dealt with this before? any suggestions? thanks!


Hi - Well, from my perspective, if this guy respects you and appreciated you for who you are, he shouldn't mind if you have to go to the bathroom. Also, I think this is actually the perfect opportunity to do some talking about your issue. I don't think you have to go into detail, just mention that you have IBS-D and just let him know what it is. He might have a version of what you have, and you don't even know! It also doesn't have to be a dramatic talk, just a "hey so just so you know" kind of thing. Also, you may want to try probiotics, one in particular: PB8 has worked wonders for my IBS-A. And I still get cramps but it's not horrible. Just allow yourself a day to adjust. Just remember you are a brilliant human being! And anyone should have compassion for something that you live with that you did not ask for. I hope he does.all the best,M


----------



## malibu33 (Mar 16, 2011)

Luckily the long weekend went down without a hitch. I don't know if this will work for everyone and I'm not saying it's healthy or right to do, but I can only say what worked for me. I didn't eat much the day before we left and I tried to eat light during the trip. I took two pills of immodium twice every day- once in the morning as soon as I got up and once in the evening, an hour or so before dinner. I would just eat a light breakfast- like half a bagel, and didn't eat much of a lunch since we'd be traveling all day and a decent dinner like a sandwich. I didn't have D or a big BM the whole trip. I hid the immodium in my purse and in my toiletry bag. This is not a long term solution and I know it is not healthy to take immodium long term-but in a bind taking it for 2 or 3 days worked for me. It's certainly not a permanent solution, but if you're going away for weekend it may work just to prevent a bad episode or make the symptoms less severe. GL!


----------

